# The most graphic pictures of your does kidding :)



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Lets see who has the most graphic picture of their does kidding? I'll go first


Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

Oh my,that is bad looking. 
Just creepy 
I've only had 1 doe deliver on my farm so far, so I haven't seen much but I have 4 due soon.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

OK... You win!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Yikes!!!!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

We've all seen things such as this but it puts a whole different perspective on when you look at it after not attending the birth.....

I agree...you win.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

haha yea its a great picture lol

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, in that situation, the head needed to be pushed back in, then find the front legs and reposition them to deliver in proper kidding position.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

No, if you look closely the legs are there 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

By crackie you are right, it blended well with the slim, LOL  

Thanks for the correction.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I've had quite a few position like this, they come out just fine if they're normal sized, but you do usually need to help because the kid can be suffocated if it stays like that for long.

I take so many photos, but very few of the whole birthing process because i'm usually trying to be ready to jump in and help in case it's needed. If i'm there for the birth, I always clear the mouth and nose on the kids once they come out. Kinda hard to be ready for that and take photos at the same time. :laugh:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep,hands down winner....how bizzarre it looks if you aren't there watching.


----------



## zahid (Apr 28, 2013)

Now you just made me nervous as we await our first deliveries in May..yikes! Good win!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Only on goat spot would a thread like this be normal :lol:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

zahid said:


> Now you just made me nervous as we await our first deliveries in May..yikes! Good win!


Kiddings are nerve wracking, but, generally, most if not all births are "normal" in that the kid(s) get born, stand and eat, play, jump and live a happy life.

Usually, only problems get talked about on TGS, that makes goats seem like they have tons of problems. But, with good, correct feed, care and common sense- goats are healthy and fun critters. (as well as exasperating, contrary and aggravating, but that's only a couple of my goats, yours won't be that way!).

Read up on all the things needed for kiddings, ask a lot of questions and everything should go just fine! :-D


----------



## zahid (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for the comforting news and advice, guess all we can really do is prepare appropriately and pray and hope for the best.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here, most kiddings are exactly like this...Number 1


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

And number 2


----------



## zahid (Apr 28, 2013)

Yikes!!! That's supposed to be much better looking I suppose?! :-/


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ah....the miracle of birth is just SUCH a disgusting miracle. haha


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good ones Goat Hiker!
Yep, life is messy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

First one isn't graphic, but one of my does pushing. 

Next few, not a goat but a cow at the fair having a calf. Calf was slightly turned and had to be pulled.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Wow great pics 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Charity2000 (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Bu-gina


----------



## zahid (Apr 28, 2013)

Wow all these pictures... I guess we really have no clue what we are embarking upon!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

great pics!!!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Charity2000 said:


> View attachment 53991


Okay I know I'm sick and tired....but could someone point me to what is what? :scratch:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

ArborGoats said:


> Okay I know I'm sick and tired....but could someone point me to what is what? :scratch:


I think it is a deformed kid, one with two faces? I tried...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's a two headed chimera


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

YIKES I can see it now....


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

ArborGoats said:


> Okay I know I'm sick and tired....but could someone point me to what is what? :scratch:


I'm happy you asked because I wasn't about to trust my eye site on that and make anyone mad lol.
But that really is sad  I had one that was deformed. His head looked like those polish chickens. The only thing I could figure was 2 in 1 since it was totally normal except a big bone ball on top.


----------



## Charity2000 (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes it had two lower jaws three upper jaws four eyes


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

This is my LaBoer twins being born. It was my second delivery. I am not that involved anymore. lol
I love the picture of the doeling next to her brother as he was coming into the world.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Here is one right after delivery, but to be honest I don't find birthing gross at all, haha! This is little Leona. She was a BIG kid, but all went fairly well, just needed a little help pulling.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

I know. Its not gross. I love to watch them kid and help them.

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Everyone always talks about how gross and disgusting it is, and how graphic and bloody and all, that I was seriously expecting WAY more blood and what not. When our first doe had her first set of twins, I was amazed by how clean it was, and relatively quick and easy for her. I was expecting way more stress and gross-ness.  It really doesn't bother me at all. (okay, well, the slime is a little gross, but otherwise, no biggie.) I actually prefer the blood to the slime, it's not as icky.  :lol:

Personally, though, seeing these pics when not attending an actual birth does gross me out slightly. It's just not the same as being there when it happens.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i just don't like goo....in general (i'm a texture kinda girl, and goo is NOT a texture i like!). so gooeyness of birth is just gross to me..... i don't mind blood though.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I never have a chance to take pictures during kidding. I am always ready to help out just in case I am needed. I do not think birthing is gross but I have seen first hand many different cases. When I worked at the vet clinic and did farm calls with one of my good vet friends I will never forget one cow we had to work on. We had to unroll hay to laid a some what firm foundation to get to the cow that was down to discover she had been trying to calf for a few weeks (owner had been in accident and in hospital long story and it wasn't his fault at all). We ended up having to do the unthinkable by what most people would think. Finally got all parts out and treated cow. Or there was the time we tried to get what appeared to be twin calves out but had to send to the vet school for a c-section and it had two heads and 8 legs but one body.

I would rather kid out 100+ goats to 10 sheep or cows. I have always wanted to set up a kidding camera for deliveries in case I need to assist in order to provide an instructional video for others but never have an extra person to help do that. 

Oh on a funny side note. I have seen one calf born that was missing their anus. One of the male vet techs named the calf Asphalt! Too funny. The farmer gave that calf to the vet and it lived a normal life after some reconstructive surgery was done.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Asphalt^ :ROFL:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Here's mine.

Additional info in "Worst Kidding Ever"

She never did really go into labor. I pulled two big DOA bucklings & a decomposed doeling.
Bloody presentation is never a good sign.
The bloody string can be seen better if you click.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

My first kidding. Had only had the doe a few days and had no clue she was pregnant.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Jessica84 said:


> But that really is sad  I had one that was deformed. His head looked like those polish chickens. The only thing I could figure was 2 in 1 since it was totally normal except a big bone ball on top.


Yes, it is. I had one born deformed, too. He was absolutely huge - I was completely amazed the doe was even able to deliver! Looked like he and his twin had not separated right. His mouth and nose was not right, he had an extra eye, he couldn't breath properly - it was just awful. To make matters worse, he was born at the same time I was dealing with an abortion storm from Q Fever, I was new to goats, and I was already feeling very inadequate and overwhelmed. I totally lost it! It was obvious the kid had to be put down, but I couldn't for the life of figure out how without cutting his throat since I didn't own a firearm. I called Dad crying so hard I could hardly talk. His advice? "Call your mother!". Thankfully, Mom is extremely good in a crisis and told me to take him to the vet and have him put down. Even the vet was shocked when he saw what I had wrapped up in that towel. If I never have to deal with that again it will be too soon!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Erica, those pictures are awesome! that little guy is sooooo adorable!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> Erica, those pictures are awesome! that little guy is sooooo adorable!


Thanks the whole situation was less than Ideal. I was freakin out and didn't know what to do....lol. I found her in the middle of the woods on the back side of our property. I just ran back home as fast as I could to get some towels and my Ipad


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Asphalt^ :ROFL:


lol yeah. Wish I could take credit for the name but another vet tech actually came up with it. We even had a duck that we rescued on a call that we named KFC. I use to work with very interesting people needless to say :lol:


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

New pic from yesterday's birth. First time I've ever had a doe with 3 bubbles before the kid started coming.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That first bubble looks like it was a kid that didn't form and grow right.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Wow. did she have twins?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes she had twins. I thought atleast one of the other 2 bubbles would contain a kid but neither did. After the 3 bubbles then another bubble/sac with the first kid in it.I had planned to try to get more good pics but the first kid started coming head first with legs back. I tried to get the legs or push him back in to get them but there just wasn't any room and he wouldn't budge. Was starting to panic and I ended up just having to pull him out by his head. I thought I was gonna pull his little head off. I heard his neck pop a few times but finally got him out and he was fine. The 2nd doeling followed with no problems


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Wow!! I had a doe who aborted have two bubbles like that before she kidded. She had twins also

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

